# IH 674 Serial number



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

I would like some help in reading the serial number from a 674, the numbers are 662821R91 and then 151256BRY one above the other on a tag on the left side bell housing. What is the year and what do the numbers/letters mean, what part is the actual serial number.

Thanks for any help
Chris


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Unfortunately that is not the serial no!!!

662821R91 is an assembly part no, probably for the skid , thats everything from the clutch rearwards!!

151256BRY is the individual skid serial no, not the tractor serial no!! The bry tells us it is a fast ratio/range box on a R ratio differential' ( 12:53 ratio i think !!) with a y build pto assembly with 1 540 rpm upper shaft. The codes are explained in parts and service manuals.

The tractor serial no plate may be found on the gearbox casing in the instance of a non cab tractor or on the front bolster casting which secures the front axle to the engine.

Cannot establish age from skid no's !!!


----------



## john56ie (Oct 7, 2013)

I too would like to get a year for my 674, the serial number is 2340009B111197-X-


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

My research shows that the 674 was manufactured from 1973-1977, in Doncaster, England. The 1978 model (manufactured in '77) cost $11,300. 

Serial #'s started at 100001 in 1973, and started at 107555, in 1977.

My guess is that your tractor is a 1978 model year.


----------



## john56ie (Oct 7, 2013)

*International 674 serial number*

Thanks a million for that, now all I have to do is get it registered and of course restored.


----------

